

3rd Edition: Guide To Stock & Options - dweekly
http://www.scribd.com/doc/55945011

======
dweekly
I actually got great feedback on the Second Edition on Hacker News earlier;
George Grellas, who commented extensively on the thread, worked closely with
me to help turn out this Third Edition, which, while only 20 pages long, was
nearly nine months in the making and incorporated feedback from three
attorneys and dozens of HN folks.

Second Edition Threads: <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2573970>
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2623182>

